#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-08
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
<mdke> yep
<mdke> Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> mdke: hey
<mdke> hiya
<mdke> what's up?
<Burgundavia> just looking for people to work on the first of the 10 in 10 series
<Burgundavia> as you have editing privs, can you check over a revision of the first in the series in about a 2 minutes?
<Burgundavia> not yet ready to go live, however
<mdke> sure
<Burgundavia> a little too wordy, so feel free to cut down stuff as needed
<mdke> tell me when
<Burgundavia> go nuts, all yours
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1154
<mdke> Burgundavia: it's going well... I'd like to un-tech some of the descriptions though; what exactly is AppArmor? and Bulletproof-X?
<Burgundavia> go nuts
<mdke> Burgundavia: sorry, those were genuine questions
<Burgundavia> oh, sorry, tired
<mdke> my fault
<Burgundavia> AppArmor is SELinux (but less, simplified, etc)
<Burgundavia> http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/08/29/ubuntu-xorg-maintainer-demonstrates-bulletproof-x
<mdke> thanks
<mdke> Burgundavia: what do you think of putting the list of features to be discussed in a list?
<Burgundavia> sure
<Burgundavia> I had debated that myself
<mdke> kinda avoids the "moving on to ... then we get to ..." stuff
<Burgundavia> yep
<mdke> ok, I've finished. There is one thing outstanding - the deskbar thing says to click on the icon "(as below"), but there is no icon below. Also, F11 doesn't work if you have firefox open and are reading the fridge page when you press it, it does a full screen.
<mdke> see what you think of the list, I think it looks ok
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> looks not bad
<Burgundavia> I am headed to bed, will finish it up tomorrow and get it posted
<mdke> great
<mdke> Burgundavia: excellent idea this 10 features in 10 days thing
<mdke> nice job
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-09
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
<Madpilot> mrh?
<Burgundavia> need a final proof on my 10 in 10 story
<Burgundavia> the first one
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1154
<mdke> clisk
<mdke> click even
<mdke> Burgundavia: not sure you'd type in "music" to search for geography homework :)
<Burgundavia> that is typo, because I am reusing an old screenshot
<Burgundavia> fix the text, if you already have it open
<mdke> do I change it to "type in "geography""?
<mdke> or "to find your music"
<Burgundavia> the latter
<mdke> ok, I've made a few other changes too; it's good. Can i put it live?
<mdke> I've changed the category too, it was in "In the Press"
<Burgundavia> if you think it is good enough, yes
<mdke> for me it is
<mdke> ok, live
<Burgundavia> ugh, fracking date
<Burgundavia> it is not the on the top
<Burgundavia> fixed now
<mdke> ah, should have done a new revision
<mdke> sorry
<mdke> anyway, nice work
<mdke> Burgundavia: one thing; be careful about the screenshot. It's not recommended to use links like that to wiki attachments, they aren't permanent and may change with changes to cache. It's probably better to use a permanent link
<Burgundavia> right
<mdke> what's the position with the next stories; are they basically all ready to go live each day?
<mdke> or do you need to work on them further
<Burgundavia> no, I need to work on them
<Burgundavia> been out and about all weekend, so I didn't get any time to work on them
<Burgundavia> plan to get some of them into shape tomorrow during my geog 105 class
<Burgundavia> anyway, I need to sleep
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you alive?
<Burgundavia> ugh, anybody around?
<beuno> Burgundavia, :D
<Burgundavia> hey beuno
<Burgundavia> can you proof and push the next 10 in 10 story to be live?
<beuno> sure, I'll take a look now
<Burgundavia> thanks
* beuno misses the "In Queue" column
<Burgundavia> so do I
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1156
<beuno> Burgundavia, slightly tweaked and published
<Burgundavia> rocking, thanks
<beuno> np, I'm off to bed now, those articles are look great, congrats!
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<Burgundavia> I am off to bed
<Madpilot> greetings
<Madpilot> that was well timed
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-11
<Burgundavia> ugh, I get to talk about Compiz
<Burgundavia> given I haven't even run it
<Madpilot> you could copy-and-paste my blogrant :)
<Burgundavia> nah, I need to market this shit
<Madpilot> probably not the sort of publicity being looked for
<Burgundavia> think I will talk about fast user switching instead
<Madpilot> didn't the last "new shiny" article promise Compiz as the next episode?
<Burgundavia> sort of
<Burgundavia> I didn't promise order
<Madpilot> fair 'nuf
<mdke> Burgundavia: "take a peak"? :p
<Burgundavia> hmm?
<mdke> the X article. I've changed it now
<Burgundavia> oh, oops
<Burgundavia> that is why I have other people proof my stuff
<mdke> bleh, things will slip through occasionally
<mdke> it happens
<Burgundavia> crap ubuntu.com is down
<mdke> works for me
<Burgundavia> I get redirected to /access
<mdke> all seems normal here
<mdke> you might want to give them details of the problem in #canonical-sysadmin
<mdke> Burgundavia: possibly related to different locations; my netvibes page (presumably based in north america) isn't getting the rss feed from the website
<Burgundavia> oh
<mdke> yet accessing it directly from here works fine
<Burgundavia> mdke: do you have brilliant ideas about the whole "what is FUSA" section?
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1162
<mdke> I'll have a think
<Burgundavia> thanks, my brain is failing me
<mdke> basically the point is to avoid logging out and logging in again, right?
<Burgundavia> yep
<mdke> i'll have a go
<mdke> ok, see what you think
<Burgundavia> that looks good
<Burgundavia> mdke: it looks like that issue might be more than just ubuntu.com
<Burgundavia> I cannot access openstreetmap.org
<mdke> that's broken for me too
<Burgundavia> oh, interesting
<mdke> I suspect their site is just broken
<Burgundavia> might be
<Burgundavia> shall we go live with that story?
<mdke> i wonder if the last instance of "login screen" should be changed to "desktop" or "screensaver" or whatever. The whole point is to avoid the login screen again so it sounds a bit weird
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> let me play with the last para and add a short bit
<mdke> something like "you're back to your desktop. All you have to do is enter your password to unlock the screen and you're immediately ready to work"
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> ok, changed
<Burgundavia> you can go live, once you have a final look
<Burgundavia> remember to blank the date
<mdke> done
<mdke> good job
<Burgundavia> no worries
<penguincentral> hi
<Burgundavia> hey penguincentral
<penguincentral> how are you Burgundavia?
<Burgundavia> not bad
<Burgundavia> about to head to ed
<penguincentral> Burgundavia: nice
<LaserJock> :(
<LaserJock> "there will be sessions for Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, and the newest member of the Ubuntu family, Gobuntu"
<LaserJock> ^^ no Edubuntu?
<LaserJock> there's also some word wrapping issues it seems
<LaserJock> mdke: ^^
<popey> i see no word wrap issues
<popey> oh, get... along?
<LaserJock> the last 3 paragraphs before the "Sessions" part have wordwrap problems here
<LaserJock> get along is one
<LaserJock> then ... see in the next paragraph
<LaserJock> and anything ... else in the one before it
<popey> :( sorry, i missed it
<LaserJock> word-wrap's just a pain
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-12
<Rinchen> beuno, nixternal popey have time to test something for me? proof of concept
* LaserJock is not included?
<Rinchen> I was thinking about our conversations about digg (and yes you too LaserJock) vs slashdot style
<Rinchen> and found that you can configure digg to work like slashdot
<Rinchen> with an upcoming stories queue but editors have to promote to front page
<Rinchen> so I tried it to see if it works.
<Rinchen> it does:  http://news.ubuntu-rocks.org/
<Rinchen> despite what it says it's a proof of concept
<LaserJock> hmm, interesting
<Rinchen> it took me 5 minutes to setup
<Rinchen> as you can tell from the basic theme
<LaserJock> yeah, brown digg
<LaserJock> that's pretty cool
<LaserJock> what do you think of http://news.opensuse.org/
<LaserJock> ?
<LaserJock> that's basically what we're doing now
<LaserJock> just looks maybe better
<LaserJock> but there's votes
<LaserJock>  and comments
<Rinchen> I think the suse site is pretty :-)
<LaserJock> hmmm
<LaserJock> what if we had both?
<LaserJock> like fridge.ubuntu.com/news was digg
<LaserJock> with like the top 5 from there put in a sidebare on fridge.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> I just can't help but think of the digg stuff as being amatuerish looking
<LaserJock> maybe I'm just getting old
<Rinchen> amateur yes, by design.
<LaserJock> I don't mind some amateur bits
<LaserJock> but I rather see Fridge as a bit more professional
<mdke> LaserJock: i guess you should ping jono about edubuntu being missing
<Burgundavia> ugh, bloody dvd paused halfway
<Burgundavia> no disk space, so no compiz article until tomorrow morning
<LaserJock> mdke: hmm, yeah
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<newz2000> If I try out the iCal/google calendar fix real quick on the fridge would anyone here have some time to do testing to let me know if it needs backed out or if things look OK?
<Rinchen> it doesn't fail for me since I use google
<Rinchen> imbrandon, nixternal popey  might be able to help
<popey> hello
<newz2000> Rinchen: you're able to see fridge events in your google calendar?
<Rinchen> newz2000, oh doh
<Rinchen> no
<Rinchen> I can't
<Rinchen> did you just change that?
<Rinchen> let me try that
<newz2000> no, I don't want to until I know someone can test it
<popey> i use evolution, would be good to test
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> ok, if you two have a min, I'll make the change now
<popey> ok
* Rinchen is on a phone call
<popey> tell me what to click
<newz2000> let me get the fix in place real quick
<Rinchen> ok
<Rinchen> I can confirm it's not working now
<popey> what isn't working? :)
<Rinchen> newz2000, ping me when you're ready so my attention is ddrawn here
<newz2000> popey, Rinchen: can you guys check to see if you can see events now from the iCal feed?
<newz2000> popey: was your iCal feed for fridge events working before?
<popey> dunno, i still don't know what the broken functionality was
<newz2000> no events would show up
<popey> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical in that?
<newz2000> you'd add the ical feed but google cal would show now events
<newz2000> popey: yes
<popey> well that ical file looks good
<newz2000> does your calendar like it?
<Rinchen> not working here. let me readd the feed
<popey> yes it imports to evolution
<popey> but it looks screwy
<popey> some meetings last two days
<newz2000> hate to be in that meeting
<popey> :)
<newz2000> popey: did this just change with my update?
<popey> dunno, i didn't try it before becasue I didn't know what was broken :S
<popey> sorry
* imbrandon looks up
<newz2000> I don't think that fixed it
<Rinchen> readded and didn't work
<newz2000> that's it, drupal's going into the trash, we're switching to dreamweaver
<newz2000> ;-)
<popey> *shudder*
<newz2000> ok, I reverted to the old ical.inc. I'll have to research this more a little later
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-13
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
<popey> moo!
<Burgundavia> hey popey
<Burgundavia> when the fridge starts responding to me, can you approve something cna get it posted in about 4 hrs orso (I just went live with my 10 in 10 story, that is why)
<popey> ok
<popey> ping when it's done
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1167
<Burgundavia> do you mind also checking the just live story for spelling errors?
<Burgundavia> I don't trust myself at midnight, let alone almost 2am
<popey> sure, corrected a couple of typos
<popey> want it published whilst I am there?
<Burgundavia> the lxer story?
<Burgundavia> wait a bit
<popey> yes
<popey> ok
<popey> saved changes without publishing
<Burgundavia> rocking
<Burgundavia> the fridge has been humming along recently
<popey> :)
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-14
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
<popey> yes Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey popey
<Burgundavia> have you been able to get the new firefox stuff working?
<popey> new firefox stuff?
<popey> installing add-ons via package management?
<Burgundavia> this stuff: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<popey> yes Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> how do I get that 2nd dialogue?
<popey> when I first saw it was available i uninstalled some add-ons and used that to add them back in
<popey> Tools --> Add-ons, then choose "get ubuntu addons"
<popey> tiny link at the bottom of the add-ons window
<Burgundavia> oh
<popey> find it? it work?
<Burgundavia> foudn it
<Burgundavia> popey: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1169
<Burgundavia> can you give it a quick proof?
<Burgundavia> not yet ready to go live
<Burgundavia> hey beuno
<beuno> hey Burgundavia
